# Uromastyx nail trimming



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Just a quick one anyone trimm there uros claws whats the best method i know they have veins and only to take the tips off but my guy is feisty and i would just like to do it with the minimum with discomfort to him.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

ive cut a good few claws in my time from dogs,guinea pigs to budgies but never a lizard i would however imagine the pricinple is the same to be sure of not getting too close to the vein you need to hold the claw up to a light,you should be able to see clearly and stop well b4 the vein as it will bleed and be incredibly uncomfortable hope that helps,if in any doubt id use a vet.............also like i said ive done much larger pets so someone may well tell me im wrong


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive read up on it and you have pretty much repeated the same as i had heard i thought that there might be a knack to it as such.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

well a budgie is pretty small so i guessed it was along those lines as long as someone whos ok holds them in a way they feel settled they should be pretty easy in theory,if you can see the vein youre safe,good luck with the trimming let us know how you get on oh and the best thing to use if you dont have anything planned is dog nail trimmers,very sharp but efficient you can pick them up in most pet shops


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

wrap him up in a towel with the leg you want out and then just snip off the end of the nail...repeat the process for each leg...just expose the leg and foot you want..don't be afraid of holding reasonably tightly.if he wiggles he is more likely to get hurt..hence the towel...works for monitors so would think it would work for dabs too...


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

cool was thinking of the towel method what do you use dog clippers too, i was thinking of using them.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

do clippers are sharper but for a uro you can get away with normal nail clippers..should do the job fine...if poss try and wrap the towel reasonably tight at the front with his head out and the leg you want...this way at least you know he can breathe and they tend to be a bit calmer when they can see what is happening....don't panic so much!


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

cool beans i may panick abit cause i havnt had him from baby so he was adult when i got him, i dont think he was handled much as he has always been fiesty more interested in my fingers lol...

but it needs to be done they are getting really long now and im concerned with him scratching him self.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

glad my advice wasnt totally pants then,i often show my ignorance of reps on here but i know a thing or 2 about other animals but ive seen lots of belials advice and if he/she(ooops sorry i dunno)didnt say i was wrong i didnt do too bad: victory:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

It's a he!:smile: 

your getting really good with the old advice...most impressed..:smile:


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

well thankyou very much mr belial:lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

You can get guinepaig nail clippers, with a cemicircle cut out of the blade so the nail slots in and you cna clip it easier also cavy nail clippers should be around the right size, though ours work for the rbabits ferrets and guineapigs!


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

Ive just brought soem guillotine clippers from a pet site for cats should be the right size for him he is about the size of a cat the fat thing lol.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

can i just say 1 thing? i personally dont cut my uro's nails...shouldnt need doing if he is doing all the right things ie:excavating..climbing.does he have rocks in his viv? where the nails can wear down on? ive had my uro for nearly 4 yrs old and never needed to cut his nails.


----------



## chelba420 (Jun 6, 2012)

*nail clippins*

I've had my Uro 20+ years and if your housing correctly you won't need to clip nail aside from maybe a stray nail that grows odd but with all the burrowing and digging she does they pretty much clip themselves ..be sure to have plenty of rocks in the enclosure w/o them being able to collapse on your pet ..


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Yeah was going to say if the viv has plenty of rocks/climbing equiptment should reduce the claws on most lizards


----------

